# 45/70 Marlin guide gun



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Used a 7 MM mag. for years. Got tired of hogs chasing me. My Browning 7 mil. was so small & fast that the hogs often did not realize they were actually dead. They were very unhappy with me. Decided to try something with more knock down power. Enter the 45/70 Marling 'Guide Gun.' Even without that perfect shot, it drops them in their tracks. Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have wanted one for some time for the exact same reason.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Been using my Marling stainless guide gun for about 10 years now. It plays NO games. Bob


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a .35 caliber Marlin lever action that has a ridiculous amount of stopping power. I can only imagine what a 45/70 would do.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Definitely a thumper. Would like to add one to my collection one day. Nice squeelers!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

When I first bought my stainless Marlin lever action 45/70 I wanted to try it out before actually hunting with it. I put a target up against a big oak and fired. The target was knocked to the ground and the hole in the oak was as big as a base ball. 
I have now been using it for over ten years. It still looks & acts the same as when it was brand new. The 'stopping power' defies the imagination. It plays no games. 
Sights like this are common to me:








My Marlin does this on a very regular basis:








I have not been chased since I switched to the 45/70. Bob


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

I shoot a 94AE Winchester chambered in 444 Marlin, its a guild gun as well. you're right, leaves one heck of a hole.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (May 24, 2008)

i have 45/70 and 444 love them both


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice shots brother!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What I really like about the 45/70 is that it does the job even if one does not make that perfect shot. With my 7 mm I have trailed hogs by following lung tissue, never with my 45/70. Not familiar with a 444. How does it compare with the 45/70? Bob


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Big thumper just like the 45-70. used to reload for my neighbor years ago. He had both. Slammed a big bear with the 45-70. Hunts deer with the 444. Big heavy bullets put a hurt on them.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

My daddy has a 444 and its awesome at close to medium range, and has a better trajectory than the 45-70.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

They are all good if you don't choke up or panic


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*45/70*

Sounds good! After being chased a few times that no nonsense big bore stuff is really appreciated. After being shot hogs are definitely not happy campers.


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

Harbison said:


> Not familiar with a 444. How does it compare with the 45/70? Bob


Really similar, 444 is a little flatter trajectory. It was developed to take the place of 45/70's since there were some low pressure receivers made for old 45/70's and ammo manufactures were afraid to put high pressure ammo on the market for liability issues, so a new round was developed. I researched it quite a bit when I was wanting a big bore lever gun and decided on the 444 marlin over - 45/70, 450 Marlin and a few others.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I have never shot a 444; I would love to. Bob


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm over around Niceville/Valparaiso. You're welcome to try mine sometime if you know of somewhere around to shoot.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I will remember that. Bob


----------

